# Need advice on Hogan style trap out



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

If need be, get some roofing paper and cover up the opposite side of the tree from the trap out. I would do this late in the evening or at night so that the next morning bees will have to orientate to the trap out side. I would cover up a large area of the "other" entrance to minimize bee activity on that side. Wont be long and they will all be using the "main entrance" that you are providing them! Good luck with the trap out!!


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

BeeGhost is right. If the bees see light they will continue to orient on the entrances with light. 

Blacken out all entrances except the one where they come and go through the trap.

Can you post a photo. If you need additional info, contact me at [email protected] and I will try to help you.

cchoganjr


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

I tell you what, that Cleo Hogan has got to be one of the nicest beeks I have ever seen. I've never met the man but his post on here tell what kind of man he is. He is a true asset to beekeeping, always willing to help anyone who wants to learn w/o worring if you might become their competition. Guys like him & Don, FatBeeMan are irreplacable. I hope that some day I get the privilege of meeting them in person. 

Thanks.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

beeman2009 said:


> I've never met the man


beeman2009 Others... Portland Tn is not very far from me, Maybe 50 miles?? My facilities are located at Exit 48, Kentucky Interstate I-65, Park City Exit, near Mammoth Cave National Park. Exit 48 is 75 miles North of Nashville Tn, and 95 miles South of Louisville Ky.

Everyone is welcome to stop by any time. 

I have no secrets. I am happy to share any knowledge of beekeeping or woodworking that I have acquired over the years, because, others have shared with me.

cchoganjr


----------

